# [SOLVED] sound problem - no sound card detected



## calvin13 (Jul 23, 2007)

i have a sound problem whenver i try to play music i get a "Windows Media Player cannot play the file because there is a problem with your sound device. There may not be a sound device installed on your computer, it may be in use by another program, or it may not be functioning properly." message

i tried the last good know configuration and tried system restore and it doesn't help 

so anyone please help ray:

i ran syst specs and it says sound card not detected and i'm using the sound device that came with the computer - realtek AC'97 audio

and i'm on service pack 2 xp home edition


----------



## calvin13 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

and the plug and play device enumertor has a yellow question mark


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

is it the onboard that is not working or an actual s/card


----------



## calvin13 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

its an onboard sound card i think it has to do with the plug and play device manager not working becase the plug and ply devicce manageer has a yello exclamation mark 


i checked on the device manager and it is listed there funtioning properly but its not being reconised


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

check pnp is enabled in the bios
once enabled if there is still a problem reinstall the driver from the motherboard setup disk


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

Right click on the device in device manager and choose update driver and let it search and install the latest drivers for your device

EDIT; you beat me to it dai


----------



## calvin13 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

i checked and it was enabled in bios and installed the latest driver from realtek and it still like this


----------



## calvin13 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

it was on auto in the bios


----------



## calvin13 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

edit was on auto and i didn't change it 

was i suppose to change it to enabled?


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

Try rolling back the drivers to an earlier version or better still as dai said if you have your motherboard cd use the drivers from it


----------



## calvin13 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

my cp never came with a disc and rolling back doesn't help i go into device manager and check it and the realtek AC'97 is working fine but the plug and play software device enumerator has a yellow exclmation mark saying This device is not working properly because Windows cannot load the drivers required for this device. (Code 31)
is it preventing the system from reconizing my sound card?


----------



## ecc83 (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

I would get an Audiophile 2496. Far better converters and you get MIDI and S/PDIF.

But me pc T as S!

Dave.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

Make sure Plug 'n' play and the integrated audio is enabled in BIOS.

Also: Click Start > Programs > System tools > System information > Expand Hardware resources (click the plus sign) > Click Conflicts/Sharing.
Is the sound device conflicting with another device?


----------



## calvin13 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

when i try to go into system information it says cannot acess windows management softwarre. management files may be moved or missing


----------



## calvin13 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

and they are enabled in bios


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

Sounds like your Windows installation is corrupt.
To check and repair the system files:
Put your XP CD in the drive.
Click Start > Run. Type *sfc /scannow* in the "box". Note the space between *c* and */*


----------



## calvin13 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

yeh my cp doesn't come with a disc


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

See if you can borrow a CD with the same version of XP as you're using to perform the repair. If you can't do that I suggest a reinstallation - from the recovery partition I assume was created on the hard drive since you don't have a CD.


----------



## calvin13 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

but is the system information really absolutely needed like is it vritical that i have it working ?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

Yes. Your Windows installation isn't working as it should. IMO - that's why you can't get the sound working.


----------



## calvin13 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

what if i make a recovery cd using compaq recovery cd/dvd creator could i use that ?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

I don't know - never had a Compaq. Give it a try - a CD doesn't cost very much. But if you've installed Service pack 2 after you bought the computer the *sfc /scannow* command may not accept the file versions on the CD.


----------



## calvin13 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

never mind revovery cd wont work cause my brothers computer model is different


----------



## calvin13 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

someone told me that because of the plug and play software device enumertor not working correctly is causeing the system to reconize my sound card


----------



## calvin13 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

if the system information problem doesn't affect the computer oprerating or cause any security risks or anything that has to be absolutely fixed no can you guys help me on the sound card problem and the plug and play software device enumerato problem for now cause i have to find a friend with the cd first 

so is system information impact me in anyway seriously other than i can't see system information?


----------



## calvin13 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

i treid following the instructions in this site http://pcf.mundayweb.com/index.php?view=136& to fixe the plug and play but at the end it says there is an error and could not find the specified file


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

I believe you have to repair Windows.
But - you can try this:
Right-click "My computer" and choose "Manage". Computer management will open.
In the left pane - click "Services". Then double click "Services" in the right pane. 
See if you can find "Plug and play" in the list and make sure its Startup type is set to Automatic. Do the same with "Windows Audio". Restart the computer.


----------



## calvin13 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

yeh they are both set on automatic already


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

IMHO, you have to get a CD and run sfc /scannow.


----------



## calvin13 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

now igot a major prpoblem when started up there was no task bar and some files were missing and i copied those files from my brothers computer and now taskbar shows uop but sometimes it dissapears and some programs wont load especially system restore now i'm stuck so will getting reformatted at solve the problem?


----------



## calvin13 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

i'll try to get ahold of a xp cd to do the repair first but it mayt take a while


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*



calvin13 said:


> now igot a major prpoblem when started up there was no task bar and some files were missing and i copied those files from my brothers computer and now taskbar shows uop but sometimes it dissapears and some programs wont load especially system restore now i'm stuck so will getting reformatted at solve the problem?


I hate to say it - but your computer is infected with malware. 
To fix that you can follow *these 5 steps* - 
or use your recovery CD (which will erase all data on the main drive).


----------



## calvin13 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

i couldn't find any of those programs listed in the add or remove program 

how about i just do a complete reformatting ? will that solve everything ?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

What programs? The 5 steps I posted a link to is a 5 page instruction on what to do before you post in the Hijackthis Log Help forum to get help from our Security experts.
Yes, a complete format will remove the malware. If you have more than 1 partition you will have to scan them thoroughly with anti-malware programs.


----------



## calvin13 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

i meant the things listed there weren't found in my remove programs list and i scanned my computer with ad aware and found nothing except MRU items and tracking cookies so i need a hijack this log ?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

If you don't want to reinstall XP, I think you do have to post a HijackThis Log. Did you go through *ALL* 5 steps?


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

As eneles said; Submit a hijack this log, this will rule out any problems there and it will find trojans etc that your normal scans won't find
Then if there is no problems you need to do a repair install or at least a sfc /scannow
Only other option is a Format and new install with YOUR OWN COPY of XP as your Brothers Recovery discs won't work on your computer (different Hardware etc,) and also it is illegal to do that.


----------



## calvin13 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

ok i'll think i'll go and re format my computer just to be sure it will solve the sound problem the plug and play problem and this porblem thats preventing me from running system programs ?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

Yes, your system is messed up - most likely by malware. Remember to save any data/files you want to keep to another drive (or CD) before you format.


----------



## lucykirkham1 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

If you solve this problem let me know as I am in the same situation.


----------



## calvin13 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

ok its fixed now - thanks for the help


----------



## calvin13 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

ok its fixed now thanks for the help


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: sound problem - no sound card detected*

I'm glad you got it solved. How did you fix it?


----------



## calvin13 (Jul 23, 2007)

o h i got it reformatted


----------

